# ezjail weird issue



## gkontos (Oct 11, 2011)

I am running ezjail on a FreeBSD9-BETA3 system for testing purposes. The system is configured with root on ZFS.
The weird thing is that although jails run fine at boot time, they can not be started or stopped afterwards with ezjail.sh  Example:


```
freebsd9# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail.sh
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail.sh: Permission denied.
```


```
freebsd9# ezjail-admin console directadmin
exec: /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail.sh: Permission denied
Error: Could not onestart directadmin.
  You need to onestart it by hand.
```

However, if the system reboots then the jail starts fine! Example:


```
freebsd9# jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1  192.168.30.1     webmin                        /usr/local/jails/webmin
```

Any help would be much appreciated since I am stuck here.

Thanks


----------



## gkontos (Oct 11, 2011)

It turn out that it has to be executed this way:

[CMD=""]# *sh* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail.sh <argument>[/CMD]


----------

